#ubuntu-cm 2011-01-24
<septox> .
<sovo> hi all
<septox> sovo: on est deux tu dis all ?
<septox> tu es un robot ?
<septox>  how ?
<sovo> + locobot_2, ChanServ, ubuntulog  ca fait 5
<sovo> lol
<sovo> je suis la
<sovo> en pleine doc pour l'implementation du serveur SVN
<sovo> je ne vois pas ongolaboy c bizard.il doit etre malade
<septox> ou bien il n'a pas le net la ou il devrait se trouver en ce moment
<septox> moi mm j'etais pas connecte tout le weekend
<sovo> humm c vrai aussi
<sovo> avec ts les pb qu'ils a souvent (electricite, eau ou internet) ca pourais expliquer
<septox> .
<sovo> .
 * ongolaBoy émerge d'une coupure d'internet sans précédente depuis 5 mois au bureau
<christmat> ongolaBoy: Enfin
<sovo> hi christmat
<christmat> hi sovo
<christmat> cmt tu vas bien?
<septox> IzaneFG: ping
#ubuntu-cm 2011-01-25
<ongolaBoy> .
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2011-01-26
<ongolaBoy> coupure de courant. Obligé de partir :(
#ubuntu-cm 2011-01-27
<ongolaBoy> .
 * ongolaBoy attend les articles ...
<ongolaBoy> sovo: ton article est où ?
<sovo> pas encore fini
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2011-01-28
<septox> .
<septox> un gars voit deja le bout du tunnel :D
<septox> bjr les gars
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> c'est bien si tu vois le bout du tunnel... :)
<septox> .
<septox> c'est demain https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays  sur le IRC #ubuntu-classroom
<ongolaBoy> hum... je dois travailler avec quelques gars demain en mi journée, je leur montrerais aussi ce salon
<ongolaBoy> je prépare en fait le ndéréCamp ... on aura souvent des sessions de travail le samedi. Demain on prépare les 2 ou 3 trucs qu'on fera assez régulièrement ;)
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> septox: nouvelle coupure de courant chez moi
<ongolaBoy> et comme nous sommes vendredi, je crains que les gars ne reviennent pas arranger rapidement
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> donc... si tu ne me vois plus jusquà un bon bout , faudra pas t'étonner. en tout cas je crois qu'on n'est pas trop dépendant de moi
<septox> .
<sovo> hi all
<Warrens> hi sovo
<Warrens> how are u today
<sovo> fine and you ?
<Warrens> it can go
<sovo> ok
<eliksir> Anybody there?
<septox> qwebirc63385: hi
<qwebirc63385> hi Septox! C'est Eliksir, je suis de passage. Comment va?
<septox> ca va
<septox> me too
<septox> ou plutot coe d'hab
<qwebirc63385> Sinon qu'est qui se prépare d'interessant pour la Loco.
<qwebirc63385> J'ai l'impression qu'il y a baisse de régime ces temps ci
<qwebirc63385> Septox? Disparu...
<septox> non
<septox> un peu oqp
<qwebirc63385> J'ai cru que tu étais un robot...
<septox> lol
<qwebirc63385> on sait jamais, les occupations peuvent avoir leurs effets...
<qwebirc63385> reste normal man...
<qwebirc63385> Et aventures libres?
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-01-23
<hans88> Bonjour
<hans88> Existe-t-il un local dans la ville de Douala où
<hans88> je pourrais m'y rendre avec mon portable afin d'y effectuer des mises à jour pour
<hans88> mon système KUbuntu 11.10 et si possible, un endroit ou je pourrais faire une
<hans88> copie du miroir Fedora ?
<ariabbas> hi every body
<ongolaBoy> .
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> bye
#ubuntu-cm 2012-01-24
<hans88> Bonjour
<hans88> Je recherche un local à Douala où je pourrais m'y rendre pour effectuer des mises à jours de mon système Ubuntu
<ongolaBoy> hans88: salut
<ongolaBoy> je t'ai envoyé par courriel un autre numéro de valdes
<hans88> ok Merci
<ariabbas> Hi
<ariabbas> hans88: tu es sur ubuntu-cm today incroyable
<ariabbas> hans88: tu es sur ubuntu-cm today incroyable
<hans88> :)
<hans88> j'y suis presque tous les jours
<hans88> maintenant
<hans88> j'suis surtout actif sur #ubuntu-fr
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: je confirme. hans est là presque tous les jours
<ongolaBoy> mes salons réguliers : #ubuntu-cm , #debianfr et en fonction des besoins : #statusnet #postfix . Et bien sur d'autres salons quand j'ai besoin d'éclaircissements sur un projet libre
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: ok
<septox> hi
<septox> la forme les gars ?
<ongolaBoy> hi
<ongolaBoy> on se bat :)
<hans88> Je souhaiterais participer à une activité libre dans la ville de Douala... ou est ce que je peux trouver des renseignements ?
<ongolaBoy> difficile pour moi de te répondre, tu imagines bien.. j'espère que l'un d'entre eux sera ici en journée
<ongolaBoy> si tu croises ici tnjulius,elsovo ou warrens tu leur demandes
<hans88> ok
<ongolaBoy> mais, mais ... relis un peu les archives du mois précédent d'ubuntu-cm
<ongolaBoy> on a eu à faire des remarques sur des manquements et on aimerait que ça ne se reproduise plus
<septox> .
<tnjulius> hi
<ongolaBoy> hans88: tu peux commencer à discuter avec julius que j'ai appelé
<hans88> ongolaBoy: Merci
<hans88> tnjulius: Salut
<tnjulius> salut hans88
<hans88> Je suis un jeune informaticien diplômé de l'IUT de Ngaoudéré et j'habite Douala
<valdesjo> bjr peaople :-)!
<hans88> valdesjo: Salut... c'est moi que t'avais au bout de fil tout à l'heure
<hans88> en février ça fera exactement 1 an que j'habite Ubuntu
<valdesjo> @hans88: yep
<sovo> hi all
<hans88> c'est ongolaBoy qui m'a parrainé sur Linux lorsque j'étais à Ndaoundéré
<tnjulius> hi sovo
<hans88> je recherche actuellement une personne à Douala pour me parrainer
<sovo> hans88: suis a dla
<valdesjo> "parrainer"??
<sovo> ca depend de ce que tu entends par parrainage deh
<hans88> aussi, je souhaite participer à une activité Libre
<hans88> laissons tomber ce bien gros mot...
<ongolaBoy> en d'autres termes, ce que hans veut vous dire/demander est qu'il veut bien aider dans certaines activités à douala; à l'image un peu de ce que nous faisons à ngaoundéré :)
<ongolaBoy> et il a besoin de connaitre ceux qui sont là-bas
<hans88> je recherche une personne qui aurait un miroir Ubuntu à jour
<ongolaBoy> vous avez d'ailleurs du voir ses mails depuis quelques temps en passant
<hans88> merci ongolaBoy
<hans88> c'est ca oui
<tnjulius> ongolaBoy: oui j'ai vu ces mails!
<valdesjo> bon je pense k pr la partie de connaitre ceux ki sont sur dla, on peut juste se fixer un meetup dans les jours à venir!!
<hans88> ouais
<valdesjo> concernant les activités en cours je croi k ce meetup sera aussi l'occasion de faire le point sur pas mal de choz
<sovo> ca me rappel mm que les activites d'ubuntu-cm sont ...
<sovo> ... morte
<hans88> ??
<sovo> que ce soit a dla, yde ou n'dere
<hans88> sovo: comment ?
<sovo> hans88: y'a plus rien, personne ne participe ou ne veut le faire
<hans88> je vois...
<ongolaBoy> ah bon.. à ndéré on vous a dit qu'on ne fait plus rien ? :)
<hans88> qu'est ce qu'il faut faire pour relancer la chose ?
<tnjulius> ongolaBoy: :)
<valdesjo> :-)!
<sovo> y'a rien de dit en tt cas
<hans88> oui... à Ngaoundéré ca fonctionne bien
<sovo> hans88: boe question, on se la pose tout le temps
<hans88> enfin presque...
<ongolaBoy> ce n'est pas parce que je ne tweete pas qu'il ne se passe rien chez moi en tout cas. N'est-ce pas hans88  ? :)
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, nous faisons de notre mieux avec les ressources qu'on a
<tnjulius> en fait je pense qu'il faut une "nouvelle dynamique", ie des jeunes comme hans88 qui initient les activités et le reste apporte son aide!
<hans88> oui ongolaBoy
<sovo> ok, on va dire que vous travaille dans les back back alors
<sovo> je pense aussi ongolaBoy, car nous on commence a etre de plus en plus oqp
<ongolaBoy> bon.. pour commencer *concrètement* il faudrait fournir un miroir à hans88
<tnjulius> sovo: quel genre de back back!!
<tnjulius> ongolaBoy: un mirroir oui (celui que tu nous as donné), mais pas à jour!
<hans88> se serait bien en tout cas qu'une communauté dynamique voit le jour dans toutes les grandes villes du pays
<hans88> notamment à DOUALA !
<sovo> ca me rappel une fois je causais avec un aine qui me disais "vous ne voyez pas l'energie que vous depenser a ubuntu-cm, parceque vous etes encore etudiant. lorsque vous aurez des responsabilites, les choses changerons et les activites saisserons" putain il avait raison
<tnjulius> sovo: comme je le disais, il faut juste des personnes pour initier les activités, et le reste apporte son aide, et çà marchera!
<hans88> sovo: ouais... mais vous avez bien dû former des étudiants pour qu'ils prennent la relève !
<tnjulius> hans88: +1
<sovo> rassure toi hans88, y'a une grande communaute a dla, elle fut dynamique, mais les activites et ocupation de certain (ceux qui la rendait dynamique) freine tt
<sovo> hans88: malheureusement non
<sovo> on a essaye de transmettre, mais ils n'etaient pas receptifs :(
<tnjulius> sovo: sûr???
<tnjulius> l'essentiel n'est pas qu'ils aient des compétences techniques, mais qu'ils veuillent participer!
<tnjulius> il faut dire qu'il n'y a pas que les informaticiens qui sont les bienvenus dans la communauté!
<sovo> tnjulius: oui
<hans88> j'aime beaucoup ce monde (Libre)... je souhaiterais qu'il soit chez-nous (presque) comme il est ailleur
<hans88> tnjulius: t'as raison
<sovo> justement julius, ceux qui peuvent aide ne le font pas, ou alors a moitier et se lassent vite a la premiere difficulte
<sovo> tnjulius: voila le 1er pb : la mentalite camerounaise
<sovo> et avec ca on ne pourra jamais faire coe ailleur
<tnjulius> sovo: ouais, mais j'ai pas envi de porter des jugements! j'essaie de voir le pb de notre côté aussi;
<tnjulius> Bon break! hans88 le dépot n'est pas à jour çà te vas?
<hans88> :(
<hans88> à Ngaoundéré j'avais pas de soucis... mais bon
<hans88> faut que je toruve une connexion RAPIDE !
<hans88> pour faire la mise à jour manuelle !
<tnjulius> :) ouais!!! il faut dire qu'on est pas aussi dynamique que ongolaBoy ;)
<hans88> ça doit être un des premiers problèmes qu'il faudrait resoudre !
<hans88> UN MIROIR UBUNTU à Douala !
<hans88> et à JOUR
<tnjulius> je crois qu'on devrait mettre se pb, comme bug N°1 à résoudre pour cette année!
<tnjulius> sovo: valdesjo ?
<sovo> excusez moi, mais je pense que le pb du mirroir (a jour ou pas) ne resolvra rien
<sovo> et puis en quoi c'est un pb ??
<hans88> peut être
<hans88> mais ça aidra
<hans88> les novices comme moi !
<sovo> depuis plus d'1 an qu'on l'a qui l'a demande ??
<hans88> et ça c'est pas négligeable !
<sovo> qui s'y est interesse quant bien mm on annonce qu'on l'a ??
<tnjulius> sovo: çà fait pas un an!! les gens ne demande pas parcequ'ils ne savent pas!
<sovo> ca resoudra le pb de certain, coe toi hans88, mais pas les autres
<tnjulius> sovo: au moins se serait un pb de resolu ;)
<sovo> tnjulius: ils ne savent pas ?? combien de fois ongolaBoy, toi ou moi avons send un mail pour faire par de sa dispobilite ??
<valdesjo> sorry je suis entre 2 taches!
<sovo> et qui a reagit ?
<sovo> tnjulius: un pb, mais mineur je pense
<hans88> qu'est ce qui est fait pour faire connaître Linux à Douala ?
<tnjulius> sovo: rappelles toi que le principale pb qu'on avait eu au début, s'était la disponibilité des paquets!!! les utilisateurs ont toujours le même pb!
<sovo> et lorsque ca ete dispo, qui l'a demande ??
<sovo> hans88: je pense la participation des uns et des autres
 * ongolaBoy bouge bcp mais vous lit parfois
<sovo> hans88: en passant Linux, n'est pas inconnu a Dla. Car nous avons connaitre ubuntu au etudiants
<sovo> mais y'a pas d'interessement de ceux si
<hans88> il y a une chose que j'ai remarqué... quant il n'y pas de miroir, y a pas de logiciels et les novices se découragent au profit de Win
<sovo> et ca c le bug No 1 : comment interesse les etudiants a ubuntu et ubuntu-cm, car jusqu'ici aucune de nos approche n'a marche
<hans88> sovo: il faut leur montré TOUS LES BIENS FAITS de Linux !
<hans88> leur montrer que ce qu'ils font au quotidien ils peuvent très bien le faire dans Linux !
<tnjulius> hans88 +1 pour ton avant dernière intervention
<hans88> moi j'en ai la preuve
<tnjulius> hans88: +1!
<tnjulius> sovo: valdesjo ongolaBoy moi je pense que hans88 est celui qu'il nous faut pour dynamiser nos activités :)
<hans88> et quand bien même les logiciels Linux présentent des limites face à leur concurrent Win,
<hans88> il existe un PLAN B...
<hans88> qu'il leur permetrons de les utiliser sous Linux: Wine !
<tnjulius> sovo: rappelle toi que tu as toi même fait la migration, grâce à l'ensemble de logiciel qui était directement disponible sur ta machine, et équivalent à ceux que tu utilisais déjà
<hans88> ou encore la virtualisation avec VirtualBox...
<tnjulius> :)
<sovo> j'ai rien contre hans88,
<hans88> ainsi, il veront (comme moi) qu'il n'est pas nécessaire d'avoir un dual boot
<sovo> mais de mon experience des releases party, tt ce dont tu parles a deja ete fait
<tnjulius> sovo: je ne dis pas çà!!!
<sovo> tnjulius: a t'entendre parle on n'a jamais rien fait la
<sovo> donc on n'a jamais montre que linux est bien ?/
<sovo> et beh didonc
<hans88> faut avoir le COURAGE DE SE RELEVER de ses échecs !
<hans88> faut pas se décourager
<tnjulius> sovo: non non!! mais on a pas continuer l'action! on n'a arrêté au mauvais moment quoi!
<sovo> le pb justement tnjulius, c que nous a fait notre part, et eux n'ont rien fait
<tnjulius> sovo: on a arrêté au moment où certaines personnes commencait à montrer de l'intérêtet (méthode commerciale AIDA :D )
<sovo> on ne va pas montre les bien fait, et suivre les gens avec la chicote
<sovo> hein certaine personnes ??
<sovo> 1 exemple ?
<tnjulius> j'ai des anciens camarades de la fac, qui se sont mis à Ubuntu!!!
<hans88> ce qu'il faut c'est prendre les gens par leurs faiblesses dont la principale est les Virus !
<tnjulius> quand ils me demandaient, "Julius l'UAP est déjà près?" ... "non mais il faut aller sur Internet"
<tnjulius> du coup ...
<hans88> j'ai endoctriné déjà deux personnes depuis décembre
<hans88> grace à cette idée
<sovo> et lorsque c pret et dispo qu'en font il ??
<tnjulius> sovo: moi je ne veux pas qu'on pointe du doigt des gens, mais qu'on regarde le pb à notre niveau aussi!
<sovo> tnjulius: certes on n'est pas examp de tt reproche
<sovo> mais si les autres ne font pas d'effort, on ne va pas tt faire
<sovo> soyons raisonable, on a que 2 bras
<hans88> sovo: oui 2 bras...
<hans88> mais si on a une communauté d'au moins 50 personnes
<hans88> ca fera 100 BRAS !
<sovo> hans88: c justement la le pb, 50 personnes, mais combien sont actif ??
<sovo> je t'assure ca se compte des doigts de la main gauche
<hans88> sovo: lol
<hans88> je n'en doute pas
<hans88> le truc c'est qu'ils ne trouvent pas leur intérêt...
<sovo> voila, tu commences a compredre tt le charabias que je raconte depuis le debut
<sovo> c que beaucoup de personne vienne
<sovo> trouve que c bien, s'y interesse
<sovo> mais au 1er pb degage
 * tnjulius est un peu occupé mais vous lis
<hans88> une question... quel problème par exemple leur faire fuir ?
<tnjulius> bonjour Warrens!
<Warrens> tnjulius: bjr
<Warrens> et bjr à tous
<sovo> exemple celui dont julius a evoque
<hans88> bonjour Warrens
<tnjulius> Warrens: nous sommes entrain d'évoquer un pb qui concerne tout le monde!
<tnjulius> hans88: Warrens est un de nos plus jeune membre actif!
 * septox lis les logs mais trouve interessant les connexions qui se font entre membres de diff regions
<Warrens> tnjulius: lequel?
<sovo> hans88: un exemple de ce que je disais. Warrens a ete tres actif, mais o 1er pb, il a pris la poudre d'excampete
<hans88> Warrens: La question est: Que faire pour réactiver la communauté Ubuntu au Cameroun ?
<tnjulius> sovo: il ne faut pas dire çà comme çà!!!
<Warrens> tnjulius: je ne suis pas si jeune que ça hein :D
<hans88> Warrens: à Douala notamment
 * sovo dsl si je suis un peut dure, mais c que je suis vraiment retourne par rapport a l'attitude des membres d'ubuntu-cm
<tnjulius> Warrens: :) ok!!
<Warrens> sovo: je n'ai pas pris la poudre d'excampete
<Warrens> mais je peux comprendre ton attitude
<tnjulius> moi je dirais juste que Warrens n'a pas sû demandé de l'aide quand il en avait!
<hans88> Warrens: Qu'est ce que tu en dit ?
<Warrens> saches seulement que ça ne me fait pas plaisir à moi non plus de me retrouver dans la situation dans laquelle je suis actuellement
<Warrens> mais bon, je ne vais pas veir ici vous raconter ma vie
 * septox est encore ds les logs, mais pense qu'il faut des activites, des occasions ou le mirroir est mis a la disposition de tous ou bien ?il faut aussi penser unstrategie pr tjrs lA'voir actuel ou avoir une boe connexion
<Warrens> je sais que chacun a ses problèmes, et chacun rencontre des dificultés à un moment ou à un autre
 * septox pense que la mentalit libre est et devrait etre au dessus de la mentalite cmaerounaise
<hans88> je pense comme toi septox
<hans88> Warrens: Qu'est ce que tu proposes comme solution ?
<tnjulius> Warrens: nous sommes tous des hommes et des adultes, dont on peu comprendre les pbs des uns et autres!
 * septox lis : moi je ne veux pas qu'on pointe du doigt des gens, mais qu'on regarde le pb à notre niveau aussi et dit +1
<sovo> septox: la mentalite camerounaise est bien ancre dans les tete camerounaise, et je pense qu'il sera difficile de faire entre la mentalite du libre. soyons honette envers nous et realiste
<Warrens> hans88: je vais lire les logs pour voir
<sovo> il y'a qlq annee, on se demandais pk les pays du magrheb s'en sortaient mieux que nous
<tnjulius> Warrens: il faut lire les logs! on y reviens tout à l'heure ;)
<sovo> nous avons eu la visite des tunisiens et la reponse avec
<sovo> c pas la mm mentalite
<tnjulius> sovo: :) lol!!!
<sovo> on aura beau dire, faut que les camerounais aillent la mentalite libre, mais s'ils ne le veulent pas ca changera rien.
<tnjulius> sovo: d'où ton rôle :)!! il faut nous faire changer! trouve une solution pour nous emmener à changer!
<hans88> tnjulius: +1
<hans88> c'est à nous que revient la tache de faire changer les mantalités
<sovo> tnjulius: tu as peut etre raison. j'ai essaye, je me suis decarcasse (a mon niveau). mais tout le monde ne suivait pas
<septox> bof ! ecoutez mm ds le magreb et en europe tout le monde n'a pas la mentalite libre
<sovo> je suis passe outre la deception et continue a forcer , mais tjrs rien
<tnjulius> sovo: ben tu fais comme ongolaBoy tu continues à ton niveau ;)
<hans88> sovo: si une personne au moins t'as suivis... c'est que t'as pas perdus ton temps !
<septox> et mm ceux qui ont la mentalite libre, ont aussi celle de leurs pays , mais qd on est ds le contexte libre on devrait utliser la boe mentalite
<sovo> ongolaBoy: a une situation particuliere, je pense.
<septox> et si on se focalise sur ceux qui ne veulent pas, on finira par ne plus vouloir
<hans88> septox: je crois que c'est la meilleure vision
<sovo> nous on doit se battre pour tt. reunir les gens, a avoir pret de nous
<sovo> ongolaBoy: lui a il tt ou presq.
<septox> essayons de trouver des strategies pr satisfaire ceux qui st deja la
<sovo> je ne dis pas qu'il ne fait rien, au contraire, mais juste que le context est diff
<sovo> septox: suis d'accord avec toi, mais ca commence a devenir un refreint
<sovo> septox: ok, qui veut alors ??
<hans88> MOI !
<sovo> rendez-vous dans 6 mois. lol
<septox> sovo: ns avons eu deja eu cette conversation c'est vrai
<septox> et a l'epoque coe today, ceux qui st la
<sovo> hans88: perso je commence a desesperer, beaucoup sont arrive avec un discours pareil au tien, mais au bout de 6 mois, on n'a eu occune nouvelle d'eux
<sovo> donc ...
 * Warrens lis les logs
<septox> sovo: la n'est pas le pb,
<sovo> je ne remet pas en doute ta motivation, mais je dis le truc c que nous devons changer de strategie,
<hans88> sovo: et selon toi... après 6 mois ils ont abandonné Linux ?
<septox> today les gens qui st la , st ceux qui essayent de faire quelque chose a un moment precis
 * tnjulius est occupé à présent, mais vous lis
<septox> car a certains moment moi mm j'etais clignotant
<hans88> si c'est le cas c'est qu'ils n'ont pas été convaincu
<septox> et pr moi , il faut simplement encourage ceux qui st la avec les moyens de bord
<sovo> septox: coe nous tous lol
<septox> sovo: rappelle toi egalement, si on do une release party, la salle sera pleine, mais il y a trs peu de pers qui veulent vraiment
<sovo> septox: je pense aussi. mais faut aller au dela des encouragements. faut changer d'angle de tir.
<septox> +1
<hans88> sovo: +&
<hans88> +1
<septox> satisfaire ceux qui st la => ils resteront
<hans88> faut CHANGER E STARGEGIE
<sovo> ne soyont pas coe des moutons. on a tjrs fait les mm choses. et n'avons eu aucun resultat. alors faut changer
<hans88> septox: ouais
<ongolaBoy> sovo: en parlant du fait que j'ai tout (ou presque), je te rappelle que j'ai commencé à douala, à libermann dans les conditions que vous connaissez tous :)
<ongolaBoy> mais bon.. faites ce que vous pouvez à votre niveau
<sovo> septox: on aura beau avoir 100 000 personnes motive et devoue a la tache. si on ne convaint pas et n'attire pas les autres ces 100 000 personnes ne serviront a rien
<sovo> ongolaBoy: je ne remet pas en question ton action a dla. ca prouve que l'on peut faire des choses quant on est motive. mais la je parlais de ta condition actuel.
 * septox lis : n'attire pas les autres ces 100 000 personnes ne serviront a rien
<septox> je ne pense qu'on doive attirer les gens
<septox> se concentrer sur ceux qui st la,
<sovo> septox: justement c pour ca que je dis, si on a pas la bonne strategie, ca ne servira a rien d'avoir 100 personne qui aident
<septox> exple : si d'ici 2 ans hans n'a pas tjrs de mirroir, s'il n'aime pas le libre il va passer a windows c'est un fait
<ongolaBoy> ha.. au fait.. petite stat concernant mon miroir: j'ai +180 accès journaliers dont 20 en provenance effectivement du cameroun
<sovo> il y'a 4 ans je n'avais pas de mirroir, mais je suis tjrs la
<hans88> septox: quoi retourner au moyen age ? ... NON... JAMAIS !
<ongolaBoy> ces cameronais (que je ne connais pas) ne me disent pas merci mais doivent bien être contents de se servir du miroir
<hans88> ongolaBoy: oui... j'ai dernièrement commencer une mise à jour depuis ton miroir, mais la connexion m'a fait défaut !
<ongolaBoy> et je ne leur en veux pas mais je continue... en suivant ce que je me suis promis de faire et que j'ai déjà eu à expliquer
<sovo> laissons cette histoire de mirroir la, je pense que c un pb superficiel
<ongolaBoy> .
<sovo> le pb de font (pour moi) c'est : redinamiser les membres et aller vers le public pour leur montrer le pour et le contre
<hans88> sovo: la question est alors: comment redynamiser les membres ?
<septox> hans88: c'etait un exple (je sais que tu es "libre" )
<hans88> septox: je sais que c'était un exemple... c'était juste pour rire
<sovo> hans88: c justement ce que je tue a vous faire comprend depuis
<sovo> au debut on a essaye plusieurs moyen (le miroir y compris) mais ca n'a rien change
<ongolaBoy> hans88: explique leur un peu comment j'ai procédé avec les étudiants des clubs qui ne travaillent pas après les releases ?
<hans88> moi je sit qu'il faudrait commencer par les réunir
<septox> sovo: avant d'aller vers le public il ns faut un eqpe forte a DLA ns sommes 3 , NDERE 2, YDE 1,5
<sovo> ca veut dire que ctai pas la boe des methodes, now faut changer, inove
<septox> ns devons etre actif et organise mm les releases ds les chbres et communiquer
 * ongolaBoy s'était concentré sur l'aide aux personnes les plus motivées en l'occurrence hans88 qui est maintenant à douala
<septox> ne pas forget le volet social et subvenir aux beosins des membres
<sovo> septox: suis d'accord avec toi
<ongolaBoy> il y a hans, ari (qui est toujours ici) par exemple...
<ongolaBoy> moi je ne tire plus dans le tas :D
<sovo> ongolaBoy: suis d'accord avec toi, nous aussi on a abatu un travail enorma a ISTDI (septox a fait un tour il pourra t'endire)
<sovo> mais lorsqu'on a voulu aller alleur on s'est pris une grosse claque
<sovo> 1er constat donc : la proximite nous reussi
<sovo> il y'a qlq temps. on a voulu mettre en pratique la resolution de cette proximite, en etant en etroite collaboration avec les club info. plus tot que de venir 1 fois par an. mais le projet est reste mort
 * septox lis : 1er constat donc : la proximite nous reussi +1 exple ari et hans
<ongolaBoy> bon.. en passant encore, en principe la prochaine activité ubuntu au CNF , on la fera en visio avec un autre CNF au moins
<hans88> ongolaBoy: c'est pas jsute... et comment je fais moi maintenant ? :)
<ongolaBoy> et d'autres personnes pourront aussi participer soit par VLC soit par ekiga
<hans88> ongolaBoy: VLC..??
<ongolaBoy> pour suivre en streaming
<hans88> le vlc que je connais ?
<ongolaBoy> yep
<septox> yep !
<ongolaBoy> je donnerais les détails plus tard.. je voulais juste vous prévenir
<hans88> j'savais pas que ca se faisait avec VLC !
<ongolaBoy> et je ne comprends pas pourquoi brice ( sovo ) trouvait que je travaille dans le back back :) sauf si j'ai mal compris
<ongolaBoy> bref, les gars, moi je suis pour travailler avec ceux qui veulent même s'ils sont 3
<septox> +1
<tnjulius> ongolaBoy: +1
<septox> ns n'avons pas besoins de bcp de gens, mais pr ceux qui st la doivent etre satisfait
<sovo> tu vois ongolaBoy, c exactement ce que je disais. t'as les moyens ta politique. tu te rappel a une de nos release on a voulut avoir un GRAND du livre en live (webcam), mais faute de moyen on a mis aux oubliette
<sovo> ongolaBoy: c que tu as mal, lu.
<Warrens> .
<ongolaBoy> sovo: ok, compris :)
 * septox se reconnecte s 2 minutes : changements de bureau
<sovo> .
<septox> .
<sovo> y'a plus personne ici ??
 * ongolaBoy est toujours là
<ongolaBoy> je souhaite que vous résolviez quand même le premier problème de hans... même si les sources vont dater
<ongolaBoy> si vous n'aviez qu'une seule chose à faire là-bas à douala, ça serait de l'aider à vous aider
<ongolaBoy> laissez même tout le reste (des gens) :P
<hans88> sovo: on est là
<tnjulius> suis là!
<ariabbas> ....
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-01-26
<ongolaBoy> hi
<sovo> hi hans88, deja eu le mirroir ?
<hans88> salut
<hans88> non j'ai pas encore trouver un endroit où me connecter pour faire ma mise à jour
<hans88> les paquets à download vont dans les 540 Méga
<sovo> ha, donc tu as deja le mirroir, mais pas encore a jour ?
<hans88> ouais, j'ai copier celui de ongolaBoy avant de quitter Ngaoundéré
<hans88> donc le miroir que j'ai à une mise à jour de novembre 2011
<sovo> ha le tien est bien plus a jour que le notre alors
<hans88> :)
<septox> hi
<sovo> hi septox
<ongolaBoy> hans88: est-ce qu'au moins tu as pu t'entretenir *physiquement* avec certains
<ongolaBoy> je pense que ça sera intéressant pour vous là-bas :)
<ongolaBoy> sovo: il faudrait arranger ça un de ces jours si tu as un peu de temps
<hans88> ouais... ça sera intéressant oui
<sovo> ok je verais. mais a ce rythme, ca risque d'etre un dimanche ou pendant ma pause :D
#ubuntu-cm 2012-01-27
<septox> hi
<ongolaBoy> hi
<sovo> hi
<septox> Warrens: hi
<septox> la forme ??
<Warrens> septox: hi
<Warrens> un peu convalescent mais ça ;)
<septox> ah ok
<septox> sovo: ping
<septox> Warrens: ping
<septox> tnjulius: ping
<sovo> pong
<septox> les gars de DLA la, vs connaissez un cyber avec ki on peut negocier
<tnjulius> oui!
<septox> pr que les gens viennent faire des updates ?
<septox> cad avec DVD, ou disque durs ?
<Warrens> .
<sovo> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-01-21
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<Indy21> Hi
<ongolaBoy> hi
<ongolaBoy> tiens.. camtel fait déjà le reverse sur ses ip ou c'est ancien ?
<ongolaBoy> yde-crip-rt-web-03.camnet.cm
<Indy21> Je sai pa trop
<Indy21> Je sui connecté a la direction generale
<Indy21> Suremen ils le fo unikemen laba
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Il le font depuis
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: camtel
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: du moins depuis un certain mais
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: sa ne marche pas partout kw
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-01-22
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<demsking> ongolaBoy: salut
<demsking> ça fait un bail
<demsking> je présente IRC à un ami santana
#ubuntu-cm 2013-01-23
<acherv> ariabbas:  Morning
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: .
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: allo
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: when you will have time i w'll need some minute to ask you something about roundcube webmail
<ariabbas> can somebody cheick this url ? http://nderecamp.univ-ndere.cm/
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: on tente d'y accéder mais sans succès : connection timeout . Règle de parefeu ?
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> ok merci
<simplice_ndere> hi all!
<simplice_ndere> ariabbas: j'ai lu sur le group iut ndere, que vous allez organisez un Barcamp
<ariabbas> simplice_ndere: oui oui
<ariabbas> simplice_ndere: il est prévu pour le 16 février 2013
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: ?
<ariabbas> ...
<simplice_ndere> ariabbas:okay
<simplice_ndere> ariabbas: et sa se prepare bien?
<simplice_ndere> ariabbas: vous serez aussi sur irc?
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: please can you cheick again this url ? http://nderecamp.univ-ndere.cm/
<ariabbas> and we are waiting your point of vue
<ariabbas> see you
#ubuntu-cm 2013-01-24
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<IzaneFG> .
<IzaneFG> ariabbas: ping!
<IzaneFG> ariabbas: heu... parait qu'on te cherche sur le groupe barcamp :-)
<IzaneFG> ariabbas: heu... l'irc je veux dire :)
<ariabbas> IzaneFG: ah ok
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-01-25
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> cyrilledibamou: vraiment tu aimes le ping pong ehhhh :)
<ariabbas> ah qu est ce que j'ai di
<ariabbas> et encore il est de retour cc cyrilledibamou
<cyrilledibamou> ariabbas: non. En fait, mon wiwi me crée quelques problèmes
<cyrilledibamou> ariabbas: et je dois me déconnecter et me reconnecter
<ariabbas> achete une nouvelle machine Dr cyrilledibamou :D
<cyrilledibamou> il me faut les moyens, parceque je vise le MAC
<cyrilledibamou> ou du moins, j'attends la sortie d'une machine entièrement Ubuntu, jusqu'au clavier ( y compris les raccourcis)
<cyrilledibamou> ariabbas: tu parviens à lire tes nouveaux mails sur gmail ?
<ariabbas> oui
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-01-26
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-01-27
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-01-20
<septox> hi all
<septox> la forme ?
<ongolaBoy> hi
<ongolaBoy> ça va assez bien :)
<septox> full back ?
<septox> ou bien encore ds le work qui est resté
<septox> ?
<ongolaBoy> j'ai vraiment repris ce matin :)
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> pour info.. j'ai pratiquement terminé un miroir (debian, ubuntu) au centre de calcul accessible depuis tout ngoa-ekelle ;)
<ongolaBoy> il me reste à copier les paquets dans le miroir et c'est ok. Depuis n'importe où à ngoa, on pourra faire ses install debian/ubuntu :)
<ongolaBoy> j'y vais de ce pas terminer les réglages
<ongolaBoy> :who
<indy21> ongolaBoy:+1
<indy21> ongolaboy: espérons que d'autres univ. veuillent suivre l'exemple.
<ariabbas> indy21: a ngaoundere, depuis 2012 l univ a miroir accessible depuis son reseau ;)
<indy21> ariabbas : je parle des "autres", buea, douala, dschang, polytech. :-)
<ariabbas> je crois (et je suis sur) mm que c est la premiere univ a le faire. et ongolaBoy encore le principal instigateur :D
<ariabbas> indy21: ok ;)
<ariabbas> sa ne coute rien pourtant
<ariabbas> ils ont tous des Mo de Bande passante et des serveurs dans les cartons :(
<ariabbas> peut etre a l emergence de 2035 :D :D :D just for fun ;)
<ariabbas> i have to go now
<ariabbas> ;)
<ongolaBoy> indy21: polytech peut accéder au miroir du centre de calcul; c'est le même «sous-réseau» ;)
<ongolaBoy> j'ai bien parlé de l'université de Yaoundé I tout à l'heure.. ça couvre tout ce qu'il y a derrière
<ongolaBoy> facultés, écoles, etc...
<indy21> ongolaBoy: ah j'ai cru que ça s'arrêtait uniquement à Ngoa-Ekellé. Donc le projet d'inter-co des autres écoles a abouti.
<indy21> ongolaboy: j'ai rencontré gabriel dacko au sfd et il souhait faire un event similaire à celui de dla (gdg+ubuntu).
<indy21> il m'a envoyé leur stratégie de com pr les events qu'ils organisent.
<ongolaBoy> ok...
<ongolaBoy> s'il y a des ressources pour le faire et si c'est bien, on peut participer à l'image de ce qui a été fait à douala
<ongolaBoy> de toutes les façons, je ne suis jamais contre les manifs.. faut juste les ressources pour cela: temps, personnes principalement
 * indy21 forward le mail quand meme le mail. :-)
<ongolaBoy> :)
#ubuntu-cm 2014-01-21
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> .
<patrickubuntu> bjr a vous les gars
<patrickubuntu> et bon debut de sémaine
<ongolaBoy> bonjour patrick
<ongolaBoy> merci
<ariabbas> ;)
<indy21> patrickubuntu: bjr et merci.
<patrickubuntu> la communauté GDG cameroun organise un grand évenement IT a douala les 1er et 2 mars
<patrickubuntu> je suis entré en contact les organisateurs de cet event
<patrickubuntu> il sont pour une collaboration et une partcipation de la communauté ubuntu cm
<patrickubuntu> qu'en pensez vous
<ongolaBoy> toutes activités n'est jamais mauvaise.. il faut juste s'assurer d'avoir les ressources pour cela
<ariabbas> +1
<ariabbas> ;)
<patrickubuntu> parlant des ressources c pourkoi je vous faire part de l'initiative
<patrickubuntu> pour moi je pense ke c un bon moyen de renouer avec la communication, de renouer avec nos potentiels sympathisants et de relancer nos activités
<qwebirc16932> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<septox> .
<indy21> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-01-22
<ongolaBoy> .
<indy21> hi
<ongolaBoy> hi
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-01-23
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> ................
<ariabbas> :D
#ubuntu-cm 2014-01-24
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> coco1: est là ;)
<coco1> Salut mon frère, je suis en conférence. Salut à tous!
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-01-19
<saoungoumi> slt.
<indy21> .
<ongolaBoy> bonjour les ubunteros !! pour être fidèle vous êtes fidèles .. c'est bien :)
<ongolaBoy> si j'arrive à sortir la tête de l'eau on tâchera d'organiser des choses :P
<ongolaBoy> bref .. bonne journée :)
<saoungoumi> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-01-20
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-01-22
<cocoria_S> ..
<ariabbas> .
<IzaneFG> Tiens! coco1 c'était Sylvain_B ? lol, on dirait un nom d'agent secret. coco1 à coco2 :D
<Sylvain_B> Salut IzaneFG:
<IzaneFG> salut :)
<Sylvain_B> On m'a forcé à me dévoiler publiquement ;-)
<Sylvain_B> ..
<IzaneFG> lol
<coco1> ..
#ubuntu-cm 2015-01-23
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2016-01-29
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: je me souviens que je te dois un courriel :P
<ongolaBoy> je vais y arriver :)
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2016-01-30
<ariabbas> .
